# Pressing on rib knit tanks?



## Paradox Crafts (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a customer whom I have ordered a large amount of custom prints for and I use only a few every couple of weeks. I have ordered these transfers for Tshirts and sweatshirts originally. They called this week and want 9 rib knit ladies tanks ( anvil # 2415) with this logo front and back. 
I have never done the tanks before, do I need to stretch it out on my press and then heat press it? If I don't when it stretches on them will it crack? Should I call them back and have them switch to a more tshirt type tank? Any help would be great, they want me to order by Monday. Thanks.

If it helps I can say what type of transfer, but I don't know if we are supposed to say company names?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Do a search on here. There are a few post from sometime back about doing ribbed shirts.
Your gonna have difficulty with the space in between the ribs with any printing method if I recall right.


----------



## keysTees (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, you will have gaps when the person puts the shirt on there will def be gaps in the design the unribbed tanks come out very nice


----------



## Paradox Crafts (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks everyone, I did do the search on here. None were real specific to what I was doing but all pretty much said the same thing , cracking and separations. Thanks again.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Ribbed fabrics are often difficult. Best thing to do is to use a stretchable heat applied vinyl.


----------

